
Scientists Say They Can Recreate Living Dinosaurs Next Few Years (2015) - saadalem
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/247402
======
drallison
[http://longnow.org/seminars/02013/may/21/reviving-extinct-
sp...](http://longnow.org/seminars/02013/may/21/reviving-extinct-species/)

Progress.

